# Arab Female Body-Builder



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/an-arab-woman-bodybuilder/article1559086/

I think Jordan is meant to be a more forward thinking place, for the Middle East. Even so this is an unusual sight.

Inspiration for other girls in the M.E.

Good for her. (quite foxy too)

(mods. I tried to put this in the ladies section, but couldn't. Can it be moved?)


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

That tattoo is awful.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cant say that tatoo is attactive at all - esp as she is a female


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

if you cannot make a mature comment don't comment at all......


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I like her tat.... makes a nice change to see a beautiful female with such an aggressive/hostile tat. Lacking a bit in the muscle department though....still obviously much more than other women have over there.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I actually think she is really attractive, like her tats and everything. Fair play to her for doing what she is doing.


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

I also like her tat and think it's great that she is training and expressing herself


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Gutsy girl I think, considering the area.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Er'd get it.

And good on her.. Hope she achieves her dream


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Good luck to her in a country full of [email protected], Shes a babe and an iron sister and het tatt is way sweet


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'd do it.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

she is very good looking and great body. hopefully she doesnt ruin it by masculinizing her self.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Look at the idiots in the background!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

> 't's not happened to you yet:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

mate im never going to give it up to you so stop trying


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> mate im never going to give it up to you so stop trying


 :lol:

hope srings eternal dom (IN ATE RIX):laugh:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i think it's a pretty cool tattoo, quite different and seems very well done


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

good on her,must be a living hell over there with the mental prejudices they have against women like her,she's beautiful and i think the tat's look pretty hot too tbh


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

A few more pics of her 

http://www.vancouversun.com/sports/news/2994807/story.html?tab=PHOT


----------



## Kyl3cook (Aug 1, 2009)

weeman said:


> good on her,must be a living hell over there with the mental prejudices they have against women like her,she's beautiful and i think the tat's look pretty hot too tbh


Maybe in Saudi, but there are 1 million an 1 women like her in the GCC (-Saudi). On the east side of the gulf (Bahrain, Qatar, UAE) there really isn't the prejudice that people expect. There are loads of Arabic girls in my gym that wear a hell of a lot less than her 

Some girls (and loads of guys) seem to be getting Tattoos now despite it being considered haraam.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

She's hot for an arab, deffo.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Are you sure she was born as a female?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kyl3cook said:


> Maybe in Saudi, but there are 1 million an 1 women like her in the GCC (-Saudi). On the east side of the gulf (Bahrain, Qatar, UAE) there really isn't the prejudice that people expect. There are loads of Arabic girls in my gym that wear a hell of a lot less than her
> 
> Some girls (and loads of guys) seem to be getting Tattoos now despite it being considered haraam.


aaaaaah right mate,i had no idea (my ignorance i admit) its just you hear those horror stories where unwed couples who kiss in public get arrested etc over there and your mind runs amuk lol



nitrogen said:


> Are you sure she was born as a female?


 :confused1: :confused1: why even say that?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> Are you sure she was born as a female?





weeman said:


> aaaaaah right mate,i had no idea (my ignorance i admit) its just you hear those horror stories where unwed couples who kiss in public get arrested etc over there and your mind runs amuk lol
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: why even say that?


She does look a little dude'ish...Just say'in...


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Good on her! Nothing but respect for her!!

The Islamic faith promulgates such a reign of fear on women, and I respect her to no end for ignoring it.


----------



## Kyl3cook (Aug 1, 2009)

weeman said:


> aaaaaah right mate,i had no idea (my ignorance i admit) its just you hear those horror stories where unwed couples who kiss in public get arrested etc over there and your mind runs amuk lol


Haha...no worries mate,

In Saudi all that does definitely happen and they are still very conservative, but it's surprising how liberal some of the other places can be.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice too see ... breaking from the shackles of male opression.


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

she is defo nice. Wouldnt mind marrying her! and then make her cover up!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

andysutils said:


> Id still nail her before she grows a dik.


mate have you not been aware for some reason that this exact kind of comment is exactly what is fuking off the women of this board?

clever


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Good on her, quite like the tats tbh as well


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

andysutils said:


> Id still nail her before she grows a dik.


nice mate. that might be the reason the op wanted to put it in the ladies section.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

She's horny man ! Like the agressive tat too.

Good luck to her !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys show some respect there is no need for childish comments about gender try to appreciate he work and commitment she has put in to look like this any more disrespectful comments will be deleted and the member receiving a ban


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Lloyd DA said:


> Nice too see ... breaking from the shackles of male opression.


You make it sound like all women are bound by the shackles of 'male oppression'??

Surely what you mean is, nice to see that shes breaking free from the shackles of radicalist islam and the grip they have on society in that region?

Anyway, it is nice she is able to express herself and is using her own free will to go in the direction she wants to go, regardless of what forces are trying to put her down.

Looks good, well done to her.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Britbb said:


> You make it sound like all women are bound by the shackles of 'male oppression'??
> 
> *Surely what you mean is, nice to see that shes breaking free from the shackles of radicalist islam and the grip they have on society in that region?*
> 
> ...


What are you basing this on? Jordan is a relatively moderate state, and has been ever since the 1980s and the government drive. :confused1:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> guys show some respect there is no need for childish comments about gender try to appreciate *he* work and commitment she has put in to look like this any more disrespectful comments will be deleted and the member receiving a ban


Not the best place for a typo :laugh:

For the record, she's fit and i bet she fcuks like a rabbit... you can see it in her eyes.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> What are you basing this on? Jordan is a relatively moderate state, and has been ever since the 1980s and the government drive. :confused1:


Yeah right, that's why it made it into the news, eh.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

coldo said:


> She's hot for an arab, deffo.


I'm hoping you didnt mean that to be as racist as it sounds!!!! :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think she looks fit

That face tat on shoulder would scare me tho lol


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

The tatt is super cool! I love it!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> What are you basing this on? Jordan is a relatively moderate state, and has been ever since the 1980s and the government drive. :confused1:


It's based on what he said and i quoted. He said that she breaks free from the shackles of male oppression.

Well, the 'male oppression' doesnt occur so much here in the western world any more, but still exists in countries where extreme political islam rules.

What has this got to do with the female trainer anyway?

Why are you yet again trying to hound me on my post?

Please just leave my posts/threads alone. You're a classic little keyboard warrior that has come over from mt. You dont have your own avatar, instead a picture of some silly worm. If you got a picture of yourself up, regardless of how you look, i might be more inclined to show you some respect.

Please do me and yourself a favour and block me, so it gives you no temptation to start writing crap about my posts.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> Yeah right, that's why it made it into the news, eh.


Hes trying to be difficult mate. It's because i posted.

Hes a kid (around 19-20 years old) with no physique who came over from muscletalk and will try hound me on whatever i write. Hes probably a student.

Dont pay any attention to him bro.

Quite funny though, the fact that the article itself is based on her breaking free from the stereotypical view of women in the country... then he goes and tells me that there is no stereotypical view of women in that country (completely going against the article itself).

Little chris, you wont do this, (because its my suggestion) but the best thing you could do would be to put me on block/ignore. You dont have to worry, im not going to try and insult you behind your back whilst youve put me on ignore, i have better things to do. You can even take me off ignore once in a while to spy and check if ive written anything nasty about you... but if you put me on ignore, then at least it removes the temptation for you to write anything stupid in reply to one of my posts. This way, it saves yourself and myself the waste of effort as you plummet the thread down and down.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

trying to break free of stereotypes of women - yet most of you are talking about her in sexual terms still!!!!! as per all fbb threads that you boys get your dirty mitts on!!!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

GBLiz said:


> trying to break free of stereotypes of women - yet most of you are talking about her in sexual terms still!!!!! as per all fbb threads that you boys get your dirty mitts on!!!!!


 :confused1: Not being funny, but thats way blokes think??

99% on here prob started training with main goal of getting laid..

Men really dont give a rats what her training or diet is like TBH , because lets face it, she is female and its not the look men aspire to...

So all they can really judge her physique on is how fit she is..Me inlcuded:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

jw007 said:


> :confused1: Not being funny, but thats way blokes think??
> 
> 99% on here prob started training with main goal of getting laid..
> 
> ...


regrettably i think you're right! still, us women can still dare to dream of the possibility of being respected by more than 1% of the male population:cursing:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Why is it regrettable, don't women enjoy being desired/fancied?

If you wanted respect - surely you'd get a penis lol!!

I'd love it if a bunch of roided up birds wanted my mutton dagger


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Why is it regrettable, don't women enjoy being desired/fancied?
> 
> If you wanted respect - surely you'd get a penis lol!!
> 
> I'd love it if a bunch of roided up birds wanted my mutton dagger


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Why is it regrettable, don't women enjoy being desired/fancied?
> 
> If you wanted respect - surely you'd get a penis lol!!
> 
> I'd love it if a bunch of roided up birds wanted my mutton dagger


That's right mate, put that feminist straight...:laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

GBLiz said:


> trying to break free of stereotypes of women - yet most of you are talking about her in sexual terms still!!!!! as per all fbb threads that you boys get your dirty mitts on!!!!!


Vast majority in the thread are actually admiring what she has achieved and expressing how attractive she is Liz,the sexual comments have been minimal so far.

Also show me a single thread on this forum where a male member has posted pics of their physique and any of the women posting comment havent made a sexual comment or expressed the attraction in the pic present,theres not a thread like that exists on here,there is nothing wrong with it,if it was getting into derogatory terms then i could see the issue but as it stands i fail to see where anyone can have reason to complain that a fit looking woman with an attractive physique and looks shouldnt be commented on in such a way,its human nature....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Aacchhh, yer a fuking funny lot you women.

Female stars, singers etc are constantly sexing it up in videos and magazines - playing the big S.E.X card as it suites but turn up at a gym with a flimsy top and shorts and we're meant to disconnect our c0cks and take a totally different approach!!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I found her extremely hot. Then again, Dot Cotton looks hot to me at the moment with various bit running around my bloodstream:lol: strange tatoo but those eyes, goddamn those eyes. Also the farrah fawcette tribute act on her head is awexome, so feminine, so lush so ....ow god .... there you go lowered the tone....I need a cig break.. Loved this pic, cannot think why:whistling:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Good physique while staying very pretty and feminine, good on her!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

DB said:


> Good physique while staying very pretty and *feminine*, good on her!


Why wouldnt she be feminine????

Is that a generalisation of Female BBders in general??

Because if it is I find it very disrespectful...

All female BBders are feminine, why wouldnt they be???

I hope no female BBders are reading this and get offended

Really DB your veiled digs are getting too much:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Why wouldnt she be feminine????
> 
> Is that a generalisation of Female BBders in general??
> 
> ...


LMFAO!

I have no problem with figure/physique females thank you! lol thanks for the reps! I'll hit u back now lol! oh i need your number as I lost my phone and changed numbers!!



Daz said:


> Are you serious?


Na mate he's taking the p1ss... My bird is one of those manly big clitted freaks anyway


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

DB said:


> Na mate he's taking the p1ss... My bird is one of those manly big clitted freaks anyway


LMFAO:lol: :lol:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

DB said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> Na mate he's taking the p1ss... My bird is one of those manly big clitted freaks anyway


lmao, and dont you know how to make her feel special :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

DB said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> I have no problem with figure/physique females thank you! lol thanks for the reps! I'll hit u back now lol! oh i need your number as I lost my phone and changed numbers!!
> 
> *Na mate he's taking the p1ss... My bird is one of those manly big clitted* *freaks anyway*


pics or never happened:whistling:

x


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

She look so confident!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Na mate he's taking the p1ss... My bird is one of those manly big clitted freaks anyway


fcukin cnut :cursing:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> pics or never happened:whistling:
> 
> x


dont u start..........


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good on her for what shes doing  , her painting she was doing in one of those pics is amazing! Such talent on her with art and physique, alot of respect to her


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> Good on her for what shes doing  , her painting she was doing in one of those pics is amazing! Such talent on her with art and physique, alot of respect to her


Yes yes yes

All very good and admirable and respectable and all - but do you find her hot?

Thats what is important here!!!

:whistling:


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

The Tattoo's are nice, they suit her, she's hot.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Good on her-she's a pretty looking lass who i'd happily have on my arm.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Tattoo looks like the Joker from Arkham Asylum. She is obviously in to her comic book heros and villains. You could be just her type JW!

Be interesting to see if she makes an impact on the sport other than just being the first female Arab bber. After all Eddie the Eagle and Eddie the Eel made names for themselves but not because they were good but because they were competing despite their countries history.

Good luck to her regardless, always good when people choose the path least trodden.

Ohh and IMO she is hot.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

whackedout said:


> Tattoo looks like the Joker from Arkham Asylum. She is obviously in to her comic book heros and villains. You could be just her type JW!
> 
> Be interesting to see if she makes an impact on the sport other than just being the first female Arab bber. After all Eddie the Eagle and* Eddie the Eel *made names for themselves but not because they were good but because they were competing despite their countries history.
> 
> ...


great swimmer! had a sister that nearly drowned at a comp to


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MissBC said:


> fcukin cnut :cursing:


roid rage too:whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Yes yes yes
> 
> All very good and admirable and respectable and all - but do you find her hot?
> 
> ...


and the answer is ... Yes i do  i will be honest tho when i saw the first pic where shes doing the curls on the preacher it looks like? I kindof thought eww cause of the way it was taken lol but then i realised there was nore pics and thought WOW!!


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

for the record, i wasnt spitting feminist daggers with my comments, i was merely rolling my eyes a little BECAUSE the point of the article is, a woman in an arab country is being quite revolutionary.....which went a little unnoticed by the first few posters who, being male, were more interested in her hotness.....so no i dont find your comments offensive and im glad you all find her so hot!!! i'll keep out of the ladies section in future if a female contribution or opinion is such a pointless need as you say! God, i wonder why i dont post here much then when i do ,by god i remember why i dont do it more often!!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol she awesome! Lovin the tat! pmsl. not.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

GBLiz said:


> for the record, i wasnt spitting feminist daggers with my comments, i was merely rolling my eyes a little BECAUSE the point of the article is, a woman in an arab country is being quite revolutionary.....which went a little unnoticed by the first few posters who, being male, were more interested in her hotness.....so no i dont find your comments offensive and im glad you all find her so hot!!! i'll keep out of the ladies section in future if a female contribution or opinion is such a pointless need as you say! *God, i wonder why i dont post here much then when i do ,by god i remember why i dont do it more often*!!


Yeah

Know your place......WOMAN:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I admire her commitment to her dream.....however I am questioning her drive to drop out of a much coveted Art History place at St.Martins College, the finest art college in the UK.....for a fleeting moment in time on a stage?....

And if Egypt is counted among the Arab Nations then someone has already beaten her to the title first female Arab bodybuilder






Lou


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

She looks really good. Her technique on lifts is amazing.

I wonder what her diet is like??? I wonder how many days a week she trains?? I wonder how many sets she does???? :whistling:

And she is a pretty female too


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Very pretty, i like the tat but i like that sort of thing ;-)


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

thats tattoo rocks, she's right up my street


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Shes gorgeous and just right , my step sister lives in Amman and its so not how you think it is, very relaxed and liberal. The nightclubs are amazing, you be suprised.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant see the link...gutted.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I cant see the link...gutted.


This is her mate, http://www.google.co.uk/images?q=Farah+Malhass&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1639&bih=771

Her name is Farah Malhass.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Old thread i know, great looking gal but that tattoo scares me...yeah im a wimp, a tattooed wimp


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

I want her.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

sakso said:


> I want her.


Get in line sakso, lol


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesting how this is considered a story by media; just goes to show how little people know of the arab world and paint it all with one enormously broad brush.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Interesting how this is considered a story by media; just goes to show how little people know of the arab world and paint it all with one enormously broad brush.


indeed.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Was there a story

I was to busy looking at her pictures


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I dont see how its so suprising tbh, theres alot of christians in the Arab world.


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Great tattoos... :|


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Good on her ! Shes fighting for what she wants & what she believes in !


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I realise how old the opening post is,

But,

She's beautiful.

That is all.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Was expecting her to be wearing a hijab (no racist) and wondering how she would compete. Good for her to do what she likes!


----------

